# Just got a new RWS34 in the box at $125!!!



## bugsystack (Dec 21, 2004)

The shadow ended up being decent. The craftsmanship I agree is alittle bit sketchy, but I must say that it's a dead on shot! The RWS34 however is all that a airgunhunter needs, and I thank you guys for the advice, and the insight.
BugsyStack


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

I also own a rws in 22 cal great gun only problem is recoil messes up shots when I target shoot


----------



## bluenwhite (Aug 1, 2006)

where did u get it for that i can only find it 215 min. in fiberglass did u get it in wood?


----------

